# Guacamole



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Super Bowl is coming up (for our non American members and friends it's like a World Cup!) and since Guacamole is a staple for snacking at Super Bowl parties why not work on a recipe for the new Men's Cooking Page.​
​
Here's a start and we can add/subtract to it:​
*Guacamole*​
4 diced avocados
juice of 1 or 2 lemons ( or limes)
2 roma tomatoes, diced 
½ onion, minced
1 tablespoon garlic, minced
1 Serrano chile, with seeds removed and minced.
2 tablespoons green onion, minced
3 tablespoon cilantro, chopped
1.5 tablespoons kosher salt (maybe sea salt?)​
Placed diced avocado in a bowl and mix in lemon (lime) juice. Add tomato, onion, garlic, green onion, cilantro and salt. Mix guacamole with spoon, gently pushing avocado against side of bowl to crush slightly. ​
_*Options from other recipes:*_​
½ teaspoon cumin
½ teaspoon cayenne
1 teaspoon chili powder
6 tablespoons of sour cream​
use potato masher​


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

My wife makes it with hardboiled egg crumbled it. Quite tasty!


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

I always made it very close to the recipe Andy described above.

My wife, however, leaves out the tomato and onion but adds in about 1 tablespoon of mayonnaise. I don't know where she got that one, but it tastes pretty good to me.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Cleveland Brown:

The mayonnaise addition sounds interesting. I think I've seen that. Maybe as an alternative to the alternative sour cream?


----------



## adalia (Jan 10, 2008)

*Welcome to this forum*

 
Have a great day! At last I found this site which satisfied about tourism issues. I really love to explore in beautiful places in the world. With this site helps a lot to enrich my knowledge about the topic. You can get many reliable ideas and information for anything you want to know. Otherwise, you can impart your knowledge for clarification of others. Welcome to everyone!


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome adalia. I hope you enjoy your time on this site.

Andy, I like both methods. I think that I favor your recipe for muching with chips. The other way is also tasty plain, but I like to use it if we're having tacos or fajitas because it adds a little smoothness.


----------

